# 3M Thinsulate...Where?



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone know where to find this stuff. Searching Google, nothing comes up for purchase online. I would have thought this would be all over the web.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I believe its very difficult to buy retail. I actually don't think 3m sells it retail. I remember a post a while back on the second skin forums where a guy was looking into buying some, and he would have had to have bought a huge amount to get it, like enough to split between 5+ people. PM "Second Skin Rep Jon", I believe he was the one that was looking into it.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, there is a lot of 3M stuff that is not available retail. Like, a lot. What are you looking to use it for? Maybe we can find an alternative product that is more readily available from a consumer-level supplier?


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

What are you going to use it for? Clothing or just a vapor barrier? If you're looking for just a vapor barrier with insulation making your own insulation using Tyvek housewrap bonded to neoprene, you can get sticky back rolls of the stuff and simply peel and stick the Tyvek. Ought to give a very similar effect to thinsulate. Water proof and excellent insulation properties, not to mention natural acoustic insulation.

I did find though you can buy Polartec insulation which is almost as good as thinsulate,, not quite as good insulationwise but it's more flexible and washable. You can buy it by the yard.

http://www.rockywoods.com/Fabrics-Kits/Insulation-Fabrics/Polartec-Insulator-Laminate-Fleece-Black


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought mine here.

Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

cajunner said:


> now I want some, add that to a roll of Gore-Tex while you're at it..


 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

why does anyone want Gortex? it serves no real purpose in car audio. Its terrible to use for aperiodic or any venting.
Myself and a few others used it back in 99 or 2000 bc it seems like an ideal material--water/weatherproof and breathable fabric.

but while it is breathable--it isnt uniformly breathable, so it more or less "farts" to pass air.
so instead of passing the same amount of air at once, like you need for a vent or aperiodic to function correctly--it releases a bunch of air at once and then "resets" or builds up pressure again to pass it again.

grill cloth with scotchgaurd worked much better.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

CDT FAN said:


> I bought mine here.
> 
> Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information


Your saying you bought 3m thinsulate from Don?


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Your saying you bought 3m thinsulate from Don?


Yes. It is on the link that I included, on the right hand side of the page. I bought some back in September 2012. Don was very helpful and sold me exactly what I needed.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok, thanks, didnt show up right on my phone.


----------



## Richericks (May 25, 2012)

CDT FAN said:


> I bought mine here.
> 
> Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information


x2. That's where I got mine from.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

cajunner said:


> seat covers.
> 
> thinsulate for warmth, Gore-Tex for breathe-ability and spill resistance.


gotcha, makes sense


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

You might find it available at your local fabric store.
I've also seen it available on Ebay.
I was going to use it as a heat barrier between the headliner and the roof.

My sister is a vp with Gore in Az. so I called her.
She told me that the material stuff is made back east and she only deals with the surgical materials in AZ.

Sorry.
I thought through her that I would have an in for it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Offroader5 said:


> Anyone know where to find this stuff. Searching Google, nothing comes up for purchase online. I would have thought this would be all over the web.


For real? 

The first link I got it's 7.99/yd... 

(I'm just using LMGFY for effect, literally just what I did)

Let me google that for you


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Theres a difference between thinsulate, and thinsulate acoustic. Many places sell regular thinsulate, but a google search for thinsulate acoustic only came back with one hit on the front page for someone that actually sells it to the public, and that was a boat shop. The cheapest that boat shop has it for is $1200+ for a 90', 60" wide roll of 2" thick material. Going past the first page, it seems only Don and ebay sells it in small enough sections to retail for <$1000.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Was planning on using it in the headliner and inside the door panels/quarter panels.

I guess I could have made it a bit more clear exactly which I was looking for, but I figured on this forum no one would think I was looking for the thin stuff used in jackets and slippers 

The majority of the "Thinsulate" that you can find through Google is not the thick acoustic insulation I'm looking for. This is the stuff (picture from Sound Deadener Showdown):









I did however overlook that small square in the lower right on the Sound Deadener Showdown front page where it shows pricing. I had clicked the "products" link at the top of the page and not seeing it there, I didn't think he sold it.

Thanks for pointing me to the obvious :laugh4:


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Offroader5 said:


> Was planning on using it in the headliner and inside the door panels/quarter panels.
> 
> I guess I could have made it a bit more clear exactly which I was looking for, but I figured on this forum no one would think I was looking for the thin stuff used in jackets and slippers
> 
> ...


Looks like a diaper.
Never even heard of it.
Expensive as hell isn't it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, pricey indeed. The place mentioned above that sells it for boats is all I could find too, and with that kind of pricing/quantity, I had thoughts that maybe I didn't even want to know what kind of price I could get small quantities for.

On Ebay they're selling rolls of 60" width x 25 feet for close to $150. Don't really need that much. Even on the Sound Deadener site, he's getting $100 for a 30" x 25 foot roll. Seems like a better deal to get the Ebay roll and split it with someone  OR, I guess I could make a sleeping bag or two. 

I may just have to go down to the fabric store and see what they have for insulation fill. Maybe they'll have something meant for those very thick jackets, or comforters.



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Looks like a diaper.
> Never even heard of it.
> Expensive as hell isn't it.
> 
> ...


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

If it's just thermal insulation for the headliner definitely look into getting the Polartec stuff. Much easier to find and purchase retail.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Honda OEM panel 









Doubt it's simply thermal insulate.

(Pic courtasy of mirage_man's build thread)


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Its definately not just thermal, if you look long enough on google there are measurements on how well it absorbs sound. I believe its posted in diyaudio.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Offroader5 said:


> Anyone know where to find this stuff. Searching Google, nothing comes up for purchase online. I would have thought this would be all over the web.





TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Theres a difference between thinsulate, and thinsulate acoustic. Many places sell regular thinsulate, but a google search for thinsulate acoustic only came back with one hit on the front page for someone that actually sells it to the public, and that was a boat shop. The cheapest that boat shop has it for is $1200+ for a 90', 60" wide roll of 2" thick material. Going past the first page, it seems only Don and ebay sells it in small enough sections to retail for <$1000.


"Acustic" anything wasn't specified?? 



Offroader5 said:


> Was planning on using it in the headliner and inside the door panels/quarter panels.
> 
> I guess I could have made it a bit more clear exactly which I was looking for, but I figured on this forum no one would think I was looking for the thin stuff used in jackets and slippers
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting the pertenent info...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

John let's go halves on that ebay one. I did this search a while ago myself. Maybe we can go halves on a roll of MLV while we are at it.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Very useful post, thank you for setting me straight. Don't know what I or anyone else would have done without your wisdom. Maybe you missed the part where I already admitted that I could have given more info.




Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> "Acustic" anything wasn't specified??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

